# Sad News Story about a puppy mill being discovered



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I just thought I'd share a story that happened this week out by where I live. This is an extreme example of a large scale puppy mill that was operated by a husband and wife out of their home for some time.

This type of operation is the absolute worst of the worst. :******: I can't think of a punishment that is severe enough for these scum. You can't imagine how bad this truly truly was. Watch the news story on the TV link below.

http://www.komonews.com/news/37796254.html

Warning: Story contains graphic material.



> GOLD BAR, Wash. - Officers rescued *155 dogs *and several other animals found living under ghastly conditions in a puppy mill operation so horrific that it shocked even veteran animal control officers, officials said. A citizen's tip led officials to the residence, in the 43000 block of May Creek Rd in Gold Bar.
> 
> After obtaining a search warrant, deputies and officers raided the property, where they found many of the dogs stuffed inside small crates and pens overflowing with urine and feces, investigators said. Several dead puppies also were found in a freezer, and two dead dogs were found elsewhere on the premises. Eighty-seven of the dogs were living in a converted attic.
> 
> ...


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I am surprized how they got their profit to continue? Who bought puppie sout of such puppy mill? It seesm they should be out just because people are choosy enough, when need a new dog.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is very sick indeed.


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

i just donated 20 bucks over the phone off of my cabelas visa, figured i wouldn't even know its gone. what a sad story. i encourage anyone to donate even 5 bucks goes a long ways to these people. they were very nice to talk to over the phone.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

How could somebody (neighbor, family, etc) not know about this and turn them in. Shame on all people who knew this was going on. Hang these people by their genitals.


----------

